# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Արժանապատվություն: Բացարձա՞կ, թե՞ հարաբերական:

## dvgray

Ո՞րն է արժանապատվության դեպքում ճիշտ: 
Բացարձակ: " Ես համարում եմ, որ ցանկացած դեպքում դա ես թույլ չեմ տա: Ինչ գին էլ ուզում է դրա համար վճարեմ: Ու ինձ հետաքրքիր չի, թե ով ոնց իրեն կպահի: Ես ունեմ իմ սկզբունքները ու արժեքային համակարգը ու ես դրանց չեմ դավաճանի:"
Հարաբերական: "Ճիշտ է, ես լրիվ ինչ որ պետք էր չկարողացա անել, սակայն ես այս դեպքում ինձ պահեցի *ավելի* արժանապատիվ, քան Պողոսը:"

Ո՞րն է արժանապատվության ձեր չափորոշիչները և ի՞նչ մեթոդ եք կիրառում դիտարկելիս ՝ բացարձա՞կ, թե՞ հարաբերական:

----------


## Ծով

Մի քիչ անհասկանալի է, բայց կյանքիս առաջին էտապում իշխել է հարաբերականը, իսկ այժմ իշխում է բացարձակը :Smile: 
Ես իմ սկղբունքներին հնարավոր է, որ դավաճանեմ միայն մի դեպքում: Երբ դրանով ոչ ոքի չեմ վնասում: Մնացած բոլոր դեպքերում հավատարիմ եմ իմ սկզբունքներին:
Դե որովհետև գալիս է մի պահ, որից սկսած դու արդեն հաստատուն  կետեր ունես քո անձնական կանոնադրության մեջ: Որոշ սկզբունքներ էլ կարող են լինել ակնթարթային՝ ծնված պահի /էս դեպքում եկեք դիտարկենք էլի որպես կյանքի մի էտապ/ ազդեցության տակ: Ու եթե ամեն ինչ կարող է լինել ակնթարթային, ուրեմն սկզբունքն էլ երբեմն չի խուսափի լինել-չլինելու խնդրից: :Wink: 
Ամեն ինչ ի վերջո փոխվում է ժամանակի հետ, որովհետև ժամանակն է փոխում ամեն ինչ:
Պարզապես պիտի մարդը սովորի ծառայել իր արժանապատվությանը, ոչ թե այն դարձնի իր ծառան: 
Մեր արժանապատվությունը վիրավորվել գիտի, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում ամեն մի հասցված վիրավորանք չպետք է վերագրենք հենց նրան...թե չէ, որ էդպես լինի հոգեբանականից կանցնեմ ֆիզիկականի ու կգնդակահարեմ իմ սկզբունքներով արժանապատվությունս չհարգողին՝ պատժելու համար: :LOL: 
*Դու կարող ես լրիվ /բացարձակ/ արժանի լինել քո պատվին և այն պաշտպանելու  համար լիովին իրավունք ունենալ,.. բայց որ ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է... նորից չհամաձայնել չեմ կարող*

----------


## Apsara

> Ո՞րն է արժանապատվության դեպքում ճիշտ: 
> Բացարձակ: " Ես համարում եմ, որ ցանկացած դեպքում դա ես թույլ չեմ տա: Ինչ գին էլ ուզում է դրա համար վճարեմ: Ու ինձ հետաքրքիր չի, թե ով ոնց իրեն կպահի: Ես ունեմ իմ սկզբունքները ու արժեքային համակարգը ու ես դրանց չեմ դավաճանի:"
> Հարաբերական: "Ճիշտ է, ես լրիվ ինչ որ պետք էր չկարողացա անել, սակայն ես այս դեպքում ինձ պահեցի *ավելի* արժանապատիվ, քան Պողոսը:"
> 
> Ո՞րն է արժանապատվության ձեր չափորոշիչները և ի՞նչ մեթոդ եք կիրառում դիտարկելիս ՝ բացարձա՞կ, թե՞ հարաբերական:


Իսկ ես պիտի խնդրեմ, որ արժանապատվություն երևույթը ինձ համար պարզաբանվի: Եթե կարող եք քննարկել նրա բացարձակ կամ հարաբերական լինելը, կարծում եմ դժվար չի լինի ասել, թե ինչ բան է արժանապատվությունը :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Արժանապատվությունը դա այն է, երբ ինչ-որ գործողություն կատարելուց առաջ և հետո դու մնում ես նույն կարծիքին ինքդ քո մասին:

----------


## dvgray

> ինչ բան է արժանապատվությունը


Apsara ջան
Ես էլ մեծ հետաքրքրությաբ կլսեմ բոլորի կարծիքները:
Ասեմ, որ *Taurus* -ի ձևակերպումը բավականին լավն է, հակիրճ ու ընդգրկուն,  և վրան ավելացնելու ոչինչ չունեմ : Եթե *Taurus* -ի ձևակերպմանը լիացնող մտքեր չհայտնվել, ապա որպես հիմք կարելի է ընդունել հենց այդքանը:



> *Արժանապատվությունը դա այն է, երբ ինչ-որ գործողություն կատարելուց առաջ և հետո դու մնում ես նույն կարծիքին ինքդ քո մասին:*

----------


## ivy

> Արժանապատվությունը դա այն է, երբ ինչ-որ գործողություն կատարելուց առաջ և հետո դու մնում ես նույն կարծիքին ինքդ քո մասին:


Համաձայն չեմ այս ձևակերպման հետ: Մարդիկ ցանկացած գործողությունից հետո կարող են նոր բան իմանալ իրենց մասին. ինքնաճանաչողությունը բա ո՞ւր կորավ: Ձեր ասածը ավելի շատ նման է ինքնահավանությանը...

Արժանապատվությունն ըստ իս կապված է ոչ թե ինքնասիրահարվածության, ինքնահավանության, հաստակողության, «իյա, իմ ասածով պտի ըլնի»-ի, այլ *ինքնահարգանքի*  հետ: Նկատեք, որ ինքնահարգանքի ու մնացած նշվածների միջև մեծ տարբերություն կա:

----------


## dvgray

> Պարզապես պիտի մարդը սովորի ծառայել իր արժանապատվությանը, ոչ թե այն դարձնի իր ծառան:


Հիանալի է ասված  :Yes: :



> Մեր արժանապատվությունը վիրավորվել գիտի, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում ամեն մի հասցված վիրավորանք չպետք է վերագրենք հենց նրան...թե չէ, որ էդպես լինի հոգեբանականից կանցնեմ ֆիզիկականի ու կգնդակահարեմ իմ սկզբունքներով արժանապատվությունս չհարգողին՝ պատժելու համար:


Իմ համար մարդկության մեծագույն արժեքներն են միջնադարյան ասպետները, պատվի հետ կապված ազնվական վարքի ու բարքի կանոնները:  Սակայն էտ ամենին ծանոթ եմ գրքերից միայն: Կարո՞ղ է դա չի եղել և գրողի բուռն ֆանտազիայի արդյունք է… Սկսում եմ կասկածել: Սակայն կան ավելի մոտ ժամանակներից ևս օրինակներ: Երբ անպարտիվ դարձած գեներալը զենքը դրել է իր ճակատին ու կրակել:
…
Ի՞նչ է պատահել մարդկության հետ էս 200-300 տարում: Էտ ի՞նչ չումա է անցել մարդկության վրայով: Ի՞նչ եղավ ասպետի, ազնվականի, զինվորականի պատիվը…
Իսկ միգուցե նրանք եղել են կե՞ղծ: Ու հիմա մենք, Մեր սերունդը
 ե՞նք ճիշտ… 
Ինչու չի՞ կարելի դեմ առ դեմ, ազնիվ մենամարտում գնդակահարել քո արժանապատվությունը վիրավորողին, անարգողին:
…
Հա… մոռացա…մենք ցիվիլ ազգ ենք:
Ու քանի գռոշ արժի մարդկային կամ տիեզերական չափանիշներով էս ցիվիլ գոյությունը… գոյությունը քարշ տալը… գոյատևելը:

…Ինչ էլ բառեր ենք մոգոնել --- *"Գոյատևել"*…  *"Հարատևել"*… հանուն ի՞նչի, հանուն ու՞մ: Դատապարտելով քո իսկ սերունդին նախորօք, դեռ անգամ չծված,  կրելու "անպատիվ", "անարժան"… սողուն… խարանը , որը ոչ մի քիմիա էլ չի մաքրի:

----------


## Ծով

Չկա էդ էլ չկա...
Մի ժամանակ մարդը պատասխանատվություն էր կրում իր ցեղի, կրոնի..հետո թաղի..միջավայրի, իր հետ հաց կիսողների ու էդ հացը խլողների համար նույնիսկ:
Մի ժամանակ գոյություն ուներ արժանապատիվ պատասխանատվություն...
ՀԻմա...հիմա մարդը նույնիսկ իր արժանապատվությունը պաշտպանել չի կարողանում...ու հարցն էստեղ ոչ թե զենքն է, այլ անզեն ուժը...
<<Անզեն>> հոգին...
Մարդիկ դուրս են գալիս իրարից բացահայտ ինչ-որ բան խլելու...1.
Մարդիկ դուրս են գալիս իրար փորձելու...2.
Մարդիկ իրենց իրավունք են վերապահում միմյանց սեփականաշնորհելու...3.
Իսկ եթե միբան կարող ես սեփականաշնորհել, ուրեմն նյութականացնում ես...
Մարդիկ դադարել են իրենք իրենց մեջ հասկանալ այն արժանապատվությունը որ ունեն: Այն հարգանքն ու պատիվը, որին ոչ ոք արժանի չէ, մինչև չի արժանանում...
ՀԻմա մի հայացքով, մի ժպիտով, մի թողնել-հեռանալով կարող ես համարել, որ գնդակդ խրվեց արժանապատվությունդ վիրավորողի կոկորդին...
բայց դու ես խեղդվում..ո՞ր ինչ...
Գոյություն ունի ազգի արժանապատվություն...ու կա ազգ, որ հա փորձում է վերլուծել այն զգալու փոխարեն...ու ամեն զգացած չի, որ պետք է վերլուծել :Wink: 
խոցելի թեմա ա...

----------


## Taurus

> Մարդիկ ցանկացած գործողությունից հետո կարող են նոր բան իմանալ իրենց մասին. ինքնաճանաչողությունը բա ո՞ւր կորավ: Ձեր ասածը ավելի շատ նման է ինքնահավանությանը...


Եթե ինքդ քեզ չես ճանաչում, ուրեմն չգիտես ինչի ես դու արժանի, այս դեպքում արդեն արժանապատվության մասին անիմաստ է խոսել

----------


## dvgray

*Alize_etoilik*
շատ գեղեցիկ ես գրում  :Smile: :
 …կարելի է ընկնել թմբիրի մեջ… հաճելի… հանգստացնող… 
…իսկ ինչու՞ չէ որ  :Think: 

սակայն  :Smile: 



> անզեն ուժը


ուժ և անզեն: ինչու՞: ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ: 
ուժը ցեխի մեջ թավալ տալով, գլխիկոր գեղեցիկ երգեր է հյուսում - "Ես անզեն եմ… Եթե... ֆլան-ֆստան… ապա դուք խոմ գիտե՞ք… Ես ունեմ հոգի: Ես մարդ եմ:
*ֆլան-ֆստան* 

*ուժ և անզեն* - դրանք անհամատեղելի են:




> <<Անզեն>> հոգին...


= "Դատարկ" հոգին = Դատարկություն = Ունայնություն
*փուչիկ*
 :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Եթե ինքդ քեզ չես ճանաչում, ուրեմն չգիտես ինչի ես դու արժանի, այս դեպքում արդեն արժանապատվության մասին անիմաստ է խոսել


Ինքնաճանաչողությունը չընդհատվող պրոցես է... Ամեն պահի կամ ինչպես դու ես գրել «ամեն գործողությունից առաջ ու հետո» մարդ կարող է նոր բան իմանալ իր մասին: Ինքդ քեզ ճանաչելով չես ծնվում կամ էլ ձեռք բերում հենց դառնում ես 16 տարեկան. դա անընդհատ լրացվող վիճակ է, հատկապես եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ մենք փոխվում ենք տարեցտարի:

Իմ կարծիքով չարժի ինքնաճանաչողության հարցը կապել արժանապատվության հետ, այդ պատճառով էլ չէի համաձայնել նախորդ ձևակերպման հետ:

----------


## Ծով

*ուժ և անզեն - դրանք անհամատեղելի են:*
 :Think:  Կարծում եմ համատեղել կարող եմ :Smile: 
Բայց դե մտածել կարելի ա :Think: ...էլի մի քիչ :Wink:

----------

